# Hello All!



## Agoge (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello all. I am glad to be here. I am a veteran of the USMC. I am also in my 32nd year as a martial arts/combatives/defensive tactics practitioner. 

I am simply here to learn! 

Thanks again for the membership!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to MT! You'll find a lot of folks here learning from each other. We laugh a lot, occasionally bicker and squabble, but for the most part we get along nicely.

Oh, and we always restomp the groin.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Agoge (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you all for the welcomes!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk! What's your martial arts background?


----------



## Agoge (Mar 14, 2017)

Tony,

I have taken Shotokan, Wado Ryu, Shorin Ryu briefly, Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, Combat Karate, and 30 years worth of defensive tactics and Combatives.

Now, I mostly deal with Combatives.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome to martial talk! Thank you for your service.  Looking forward to reading your postings.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Hello all. I am glad to be here. I am a veteran of the USMC. I am also in my 32nd year as a martial arts/combatives/defensive tactics practitioner.
> 
> I am simply here to learn!
> 
> Thanks again for the membership!



Semper Fi, brother.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 16, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Hello all. I am glad to be here. I am a veteran of the USMC. I am also in my 32nd year as a martial arts/combatives/defensive tactics practitioner.
> 
> I am simply here to learn!
> 
> Thanks again for the membership!


Hey welcome along! 32yr is a considerable amount of experience, good to have you here. Agoge.. I think you maintain warrior demeanour yes? Welcome xo


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 16, 2017)

The devil dogs are growing.


----------



## Agoge (Mar 16, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Hey welcome along! 32yr is a considerable amount of experience, good to have you here. Agoge.. I think you maintain warrior demeanour yes? Welcome xo



I do my absolute best to do so! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Agoge (Mar 16, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Semper Fi, brother.  Welcome to MT.



Semper Fi, Bill and thanks for the welcome aboard!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

